# wax worms



## Dana (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got some wax worms for my fire bellied newt morphs that are way too big for them. I'm a little uneasy about cutting them up for the baby newts and wondered if they were at all comparable to treats, in fewer numbers, to mealworms for hedgies? I did glance at the analysis and saw the note about them being so fatty, but our pet stores are having a shortage on mealworms, so Spikerina hasn't had her treats in several days. Does anyone know if the wax worms are just too fatty to use, and if they are OK, how many would be comparable to mealworms?

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Use the search bar (top right hand corner) & type in 'waxworms.' many threads will come up. I didn't read through any though this one seems to have some good info, viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1314&p=10875&hilit=waxworms#p10875


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Waxworms are fine with the exception that they are pretty fatty, and some hedgies like to chew them up and spit them out. :lol:


----------



## Dana (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, friends. I will use them in moderation. 

Appreciate the advice,
Danaa


----------

